# Where did you spend new years? I spent it in 3 insane asylums!



## LostInPa (Feb 4, 2008)

For years now, i've been staying over at old insane asylums on new years as a humbling beginning to the new year.
This year, i spent it at 3 different asylums located in CT and on Long island.
One of which, was featured on VH1's Halloween spook series seen HERE:
http://www.vh1.com/shows/dyn/celebrity_paranormal/110143/episode_about.jhtml

1(part of) The morgue of the worlds largest insane asylum







2 Connecting Hallway Between Buildings





3 X-Ray at THE hospital lobotomy was perfect at





4





5 Grand Theater 





6





7





8





9





10 Underground Tunnels that Connect Buildings





11 Cold Campus





12 We sat here and watch security look for us...





13





14





15 Washroom 





16 Careful!







I hope you enjoyed how i spent my new years...


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2008)

Spooktacular!  Really love shots 2, 3 10 and 12 especially. That's the most 'out there' way of ringing in the new year that I've heard so far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAGMAN (Feb 4, 2008)

I really like this stuff. #1 gave me a chill


----------



## Photos By Katie (Feb 4, 2008)

Kinda freaky but I loved them..... I will look from afar cause you would never catch me in there.  Good job.


----------



## Michaelaw (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice stuff...We have an old place called Riverview near here and I think I've procrastinated long enough, I'm going to call, maybe they'll let me do a shoot out there. Maybe I could just check in with my camera


----------



## Lostfiniel (Feb 4, 2008)

Wonderful!

Abandoned mental institutions are quite an experience, aren't they?

I was lucky enough to visit Camarillo State out here a couple times before they tore it down for the new school. I only wish I could find more.


----------



## Emerana (Feb 4, 2008)

wow....i seriously love them


----------



## IndieMe (Feb 4, 2008)

I like 10 the best.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Feb 4, 2008)

Is that in Danbury CT?  I work as a crisis worker in Mental health as my real job.  There is a state psych hospital 30" away which is still operational that I keep meaning to get to for some pics, but haven't made it yet.  
Nice series.


----------



## plentygood (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, wonderful series.  #5 and #10 are my favorites.


----------



## invisible (Feb 4, 2008)

Tremendous series! Pic #10 is extremely beautiful, in a spooooky way.

Photo #1 reminds me of the movie "The Jacket" (with Adrien Brody and Jennifer Jason Leigh). I didn't think those "lockers" really existed in mental institutions, but I was wrong now it seems.


----------



## Double H (Feb 4, 2008)

You sure get around LostInPA 

How soon does demo begin on Crawford?




(welcome to the forums)


----------



## Campbell (Feb 4, 2008)

10 is by far my favorite, awesome shot you have there.


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Feb 4, 2008)

Great Shots! And I have to agree with everyone, #10 is my fav. too!


----------



## bhop (Feb 4, 2008)

Nicely done.  I particularly like the wheelchair shot and all those old equipment shots kinda freak me out a little..


----------



## LostInPa (Feb 4, 2008)

Double H said:


> You sure get around LostInPA
> 
> How soon does demo begin on Crawford?
> 
> ...



crawfords days are numbered
Potential bidders are visiting the 14th.
    Im posting my most recent set on here soon...


And Michaelaw,
Where is this riverview you speak of?
I've prolly been there and may be able to help you out.
(i have been to over 30 asylums... )


thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## Michaelaw (Feb 4, 2008)

And Michaelaw,
Where is this riverview you speak of?
I've prolly been there and may be able to help you out.
(i have been to over 30 asylums... )

It's in Vancouver Canada. Some of it is still in operation but the main buildings were abandoned after budget cuts which put the inhabitants on the street. The buildings themselves are quite beautiful. I've always wanted to get inside and try to capture the mood of these abandoned facilities.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 4, 2008)

#10 is great. Nice series of photos.


----------



## vesko (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes #10!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 5, 2008)

OH WOW.. your photos are amazing! I really wish I could find a place like this to shoot!


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 5, 2008)

Bidders to rehabilitate the place and reuse it for something else?  I hope that's the case.  I love abandoned places, too, but also cringe when I see neglect like I see in photo 16.


----------



## Rhubarb (Feb 5, 2008)

Great series, excellent tension, and I really feel a bit creeped out by them.

My fav is #10; the lighting is bang on, the reflection of the chair, and the perspective of the hall way disappearing really pulls you into the pic. And I feel like I don't to be pulled in! Just brilliant.


----------



## wing352 (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the whole series. My favorites are #4 and #10.


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Can I just say seeing you only have 7 posts and I've seen 2 of them now that you have a real talent, particularly for finding astounding "mood" photography. This series, along with the old industrial ruins, are probably two of the best posts I've seen on the forum in the 3 years I've been here. I don't know what else to say other than fantastic and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 9, 2008)

10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

great series!


----------



## NJMAN (Feb 9, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> great series!


 
Agreed!  #10 is one of the best shots Ive ever seen. :thumbup: :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow! Some stunners there. :thumbup: The whole series sends a shiver down my spine!


----------



## Jmad (Feb 10, 2008)

ten is deff your strongest photo


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 10, 2008)

#10 is amazing. They are all pretty good though, with some extremely creepy elements in a lot of them. The grand theater one was also a standout to me. Great series!


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Feb 10, 2008)

i love series like this.  awesome shots


----------



## Mohain (Feb 11, 2008)

Cooool. 10 is the stand out shot for me. I'd love to go to a place like this. Nice job


----------



## galaxyzoom (Feb 14, 2008)

love them! especially 2 and 10


----------



## KillToShoot (Feb 15, 2008)

Fantastic shots.. no night time one's though?


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 15, 2008)

some nice shots in there for sure...

My parents have an old closed down Asylum in their town. I remember driving past there some nights and getting chilled to the bone...


----------

